# what sub would you choose a dayton or a polk?



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

They are the same price excluding shipping
What one would create a cleaner sound?

POLK AUDIO PSW10 POWERED SUBWOOFER PSW 10 SUB
Power rating: 50W continuous average output / 100W dynamic output / built-in amplifier 
Woofer: 10" Dynamic Balance polymer composite cone 
Crossover: 80Hz - 160Hz, variable 
Cabinet design: Vented enclosure with front-panel flared port / Medium-density fiberboard (MDF) construction / 0.75" baffle / internal bracing
Frequency response: 35Hz - 200Hz 
Inputs: Speaker level / line level 
Outputs: Speaker level 
Lower -3dB limit: 40Hz 
Upper -3dB limit: 160Hz 
Laser Klippel Distortion Analyzer technology 
Adjustable low-pass crossover 
Phase switch 
Subwoofer volume control 
Signal-sensing "smart amp" auto On/Off circuitry
This one is on ebay $115 free shipping

or 
Dayton SUB-100 HT Series 10" 125 Watt Powered Subwoofer
Specifications: *10" long throw woofer *125 watt amp *Low pass filter: 40~180 Hz, 12 dB/octave *Frequency response: 30-180 Hz *Exterior dimensions: 14-3/4" W x 16-1/2" H x 15-3/4" D. 
$115 at partsexpress

I am going to use this in a bedroom 10X10


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I would go with the Dayton if I couldn't find a good used one. But I am absolutely positive that Klippel Distortion is absolutely nessesary, well, for SURE if you want to keep your warp field from colapsing..:dumbcrazy:


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

what is "But I am absolutely positive that Klippel Distortion is absolutely nessesary" I am not sure what you mean? I looked up Klippel Distortion and took the test. I think you are stating that the Dayton is a terrible sub and creates distortion am I correct?


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I was joking, hence the addition of the Star Trek plug. Does "Laser Klippel Distortion Analyzer Technology" make the speaker sound better or distort less? IHMO its fluff to sell speakers. 

You took the test, you heard the difference between distorted and not distorted, you understand the difference, that makes YOU able to analyze wether a speaker is distorting or not. So you can do exactly what the circuit in the Polk will do if it senses distortion.....turn down the speaker until it goes away...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd personaly go for the Dayton great price and warrenty also free shipping when ordering over the web.:T


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd go for the Dayton SUB-120 HT for $155 delivered. A real overachiever and worth the extra $25.


----------



## myc52002 (Sep 3, 2008)

jackfish said:


> I'd go for the Dayton SUB-120 HT for $155 delivered. A real overachiever and worth the extra $25.


:T


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Last time I demoed a Polk sub, it was against a velodyne in the same price range and the velodyne kicked the polks butt. Pretty sad considering the velodyne isn't the greatest sounding, but good for retail pricing. Best I could find back in the day before I knew about no name brands.

Go for the Dayton.


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm also thinking about getting another sub to go with my AA HD10, So I hope you will give your thoughts on which ever one you get. Like you I don't have a big budget for these extras.

PoTee


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

To me that is an easy one. The Dayton hands down. You don't have to pay for Polk's advertising budget which means you get more bang for you buck. 

matt


----------

